# Serostim vs Genotropin



## jay_steel (Mar 12, 2014)

If you could run either at the same price basically what would you choice? Or is there even a difference because they are both dosed the same?


----------



## bushmaster (Mar 12, 2014)

Seronos or saizen?  If seronos I'd say genos or nordis all day!!!


----------



## Grozny (Mar 12, 2014)

Actually these days almost each dealers is selling nordi or geno imo its a risky deal to get a counterfeit products even if u have a trusted sources.


----------



## Grozny (Mar 12, 2014)

as u can see by your self at this moment majority of the ugls dealers are carrying Genotropin and Norditropin personally I would stay away from them.


----------



## bushmaster (Mar 12, 2014)

Grozny said:


> majority of the ugls dealers are carrying Genotropin and Norditropin personally I would stay away from them.



Know how to telll if they are fakes?


----------



## Grozny (Mar 12, 2014)

there is a plenty details, batch numbers, colors, in some case bad lyophilized powders etc etc


----------



## jay_steel (Mar 12, 2014)

here is a shot of the geno's i dont have a shot from the sero's though...


----------



## Grozny (Mar 12, 2014)

pics are quite blurry but as i can see box looks legit, those geno are manufactured in Germany.


----------



## need2lift (Mar 12, 2014)

bushmaster said:


> Know how to telll if they are fakes?



Please share


----------



## bushmaster (Mar 12, 2014)

need2lift said:


> Please share



I was asking. Wish I even knew about pharm.


----------



## jay_steel (Mar 12, 2014)

i decided to get the sero's. I have a good friend with legit sero's that I can compare the two. A few guys i know say they check out and are from an HIV clinic so well see. Going to get two kits for now and if I like them get enough to run 6iu for a year.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 12, 2014)

Just get a GH serum test. I test every batch these days. Peace of mind is worth the hassle.


----------



## jay_steel (Mar 12, 2014)

ill get that done of course but a serum test wont tell me if its legit sero's or not can all ways be generic  but well run the risk. its only money.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 12, 2014)

I'm waiting for the Rips to come back from Buyriptropin. Those were kick ass.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 12, 2014)

Grozny said:


> Actually these days almost each dealers is selling nordi or geno imo its a risky deal to get a counterfeit products even if u have a trusted sources.



*big big true! plenty human gh now on market total fake! price is 20% pharmacy price they sale so this can tell you a lot!*

*all over the world 100iu norditropin,or geno cost cca 1100? but sources sale it for 200-300?..yeah right..*


----------



## jay_steel (Mar 13, 2014)

World-Pharma.org said:


> *big big true! plenty human gh now on market total fake! price is 20% pharmacy price they sale so this can tell you a lot!*
> 
> *all over the world 100iu norditropin,or geno cost cca 1100? but sources sale it for 200-300?..yeah right..*



just depends where you get it from. I know legit people who get 36 iu geno's for 140$ and they have prescription labels on them. I have seen serostims go for less then 500$, just have to find a guy with HIV with good health insurance lol.


----------



## BigFucker (Mar 13, 2014)

^LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bushmaster (Mar 13, 2014)

jay_steel said:


> just depends where you get it from. I know legit people who get 36 iu geno's for 140$ and they have prescription labels on them. I have seen serostims go for less then 500$, just have to find a guy with HIV with good health insurance lol.



Agreed I can't get them that low for genos but definitely affordable. Seronos I've seen as low as $450 sealed with prescription info on them. Just have to have connections.


----------



## muscleicon (Mar 13, 2014)

Im with you Heavy, those were great!

_*Icon
*_


heavyiron said:


> I'm waiting for the Rips to come back from Buyriptropin. Those were kick ass.


----------

